# Equipment for my MMA Home Gym



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Righty, Im gonna be getting a garage when I get back to the UK and can get all the free mats I want (thick Judo ones an all!) through the forces. I need some recommendations of good punch bags, kettlebells and other types of MMA orientated stuff. Dont really need free weights as the gym is like 500m from my house. So I spose its just gonna be a rolling area with punch bags etc. Wheres the best place to buy a decent punch bag and what other equipment would you guys recommend? Ta


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh and Im sure lw72508co can recommend some hardcore UGG boots that would be right at home in my MMA home gym!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

the uggs are a must, you knows it..

Anyhoo, there's loads of stuff on here about equipping home gyms if you search about.

One thing I would recommend is a company on ebay called Base Fitness, just had a 20kg Kettlebell delivered from them for Â£27 including delivery, really good quality item (unlike my other 20k).

Now I have 2 20k bells I'm amazed at how knackered I am after doing a few routines with them.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

ur in the same situation as me just now i have a training room i have just gutted and am looking at buying eqipment 4 it,up 2 now i have bought 30 20mm mats red and black 1s,they look really good,i did plan on getting 40mms but due 2 a small budget i decided 2 go 4 the 20s 4 the 30 mats with discount i was 580 quid...as times goes on and i more more cash il double them up 4 throws etc as the 20s are no use 4 that....as this is the upstairs in my place i have some gear already,med balls,thai pads etc,am looking in jc santana resistance bands thanks 2 jeevan next..


----------

